
Haskell logo fail - rglovejoy
http://blog.plover.com/prog/haskell/logo.html
======
mr_eel
This is just one of those coincidences you find in logo and identity design,
especially when you’re building a logo out of simple shapes.

Not sure what's being suggested here. Is the implication that the logo is a
ripoff or that the logo wasn't properly vetted against existing IDs?

Out of a bajillion logos, there is one that looks similar to the new haskell
logo. WOW.

------
chancho
This logo was chosen by a vote of the community. Here are the other choices.

<http://www.haskell.org/logos/poll.html>

Multiple people came up with this same design independently, because its
meaningful: a combination of a lambda and the bind operator, >>=, two of the
most fundamental operators in Haskell.

Anyway this was months ago. And if you want to point a fail-finger, point it
at the guy who chose >>= for the bind operator. "LOL yer operater looks like
the train logo!" (And I'm being facetious. That operator is awesome.)

------
simsalabim
I kinda like it. Its nonglossy and simple, opposite to most amatuer stuff
these days. But i like the amtrack one more which is kinda similar in shape
but tries to visullay communicate something completly different - so whats the
point of comparing these two?! They are not very much alike if you go into the
details.

------
JabavuAdams
For all you comp-vision folks: provide a service where you can do an image-
matching search on a proposed logo, and get a list of similar logos.

------
qw
I don't see the problem. It doesn't use the same colours and it isn't that
similar. And the Amtrak logo is only known to Americans anyway.

------
lg
still a really cool logo.

